# LANG 36 Patio model



## coyote210 (May 21, 2011)

Picking up my new (to me) Lang 36 patio model this afternoon. I can barley sit still!!! I will probably post pics tonight then get some q-view on a brisket tomorrow.


----------



## garyt (May 21, 2011)

Good for you, from another Lang lover.


----------



## pineywoods (May 21, 2011)

Congrats on the Lang they are great smokers


----------



## SmokinAl (May 22, 2011)

Love to have a Lang on my patio. It's on my wish list.


----------



## alblancher (May 22, 2011)

I surely enjoy my little Lang.  The 36 is a great size for those of us that do not want to cook for very large numbers of people at one time.  I figure with butts and brisket I can feed around 35 people.  From the way you made the announcement it sounds like you bought a used one?  Is is stainless steel or rolled 1/4 inch?


----------



## tyotrain (May 22, 2011)

Congrats on the new lang. I love them smokers


----------



## fife (May 22, 2011)

Keep us up to date on how it goes. Congrats..


----------



## callahan4life (May 22, 2011)

Congrats! You will love it! I know I love mine!


----------



## coyote210 (May 22, 2011)

Rolled 1/4. I love it already


----------



## coyote210 (May 22, 2011)

Head over to the pork thread. I am gonna try do do q-view on son ribs!!


----------

